# Pre-Prohibition Labeled Half-Pints, Pints, Quarts, Demi-John's and miniatures.



## 102viadeluna (Jul 30, 2021)

I am looking to purchase the above bottles.
Presently, I have over 200 pre-prohibition labeled whiskies, in the sizes above.
Sames goes for demi-johns. At the present time, I have over 70 demi-johns in all sizes and shapes. I'm looking for colors I don't have.
I am also looking for German Half-Post bottles, in sizes that I don't already have. I believe I have over 40 German Half-Post bottles.
Also, let me bring in my embossed pre-prohibition whiskey fifths/quarts. I have well over 100 with about 29 of them labeled.  I don't know how many embossed pre-prohibition pints, half-pints I have, however, the count is well over 150 maybe over 200. They're still boxed from my recent move along with my large collection of embossed pre-1900 food bottles. Also, I'm not sure how many pre-prohibition miniature liquor bottles I have, however I do know I have about 15 labeled.
Will travel in the southeast if you have a collection to sell, cash on hand.
I've been digging/buying since the mid-'70s

Frank


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 30, 2021)

*Greetings, Frank.  It's usually no fun having an extensive bottle collection unless you can show it (or some of it) to other collectors.  How about some images of your demijohns . . . show me yours and I'll show you mine.*


----------



## 102viadeluna (Jul 31, 2021)

My posting was asking for folks that might have bottles that I don't have and would be interested in selling.
 I did think about posting photos and will in the very new future, so stay tuned in. I have an older flip phone that's a bit*ch to text with so I'll get a buddy with an iPad to come over and help me out.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 31, 2021)

*Texting??  What need of texting to post images here?  You're not one of those cowboys who are all hat and no cows, are you?  An extensive/expensive bottle collection should be photographed for insurance purposes, at a minimum.*


----------



## 102viadeluna (Jul 31, 2021)

Like I said before cowgirl, when I get someone over to my house I'll have them photograph them and put them out for all to see as I'm still living in the touch-tone phone era if that's all right with you! 
In other words, I'll jump right on to satisfy you!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 31, 2021)

*We'll look forward to seeing your collection.  *


----------



## 102viadeluna (Jul 31, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> *Texting??  What need of texting to post images here?  You're not one of those cowboys who are all hat and no cows, are you?  An extensive/expensive bottle collection should be photographed for insurance purposes, at a minimum.*


I just went to your site again and noticed that it looks like it hasn't been updated in at least a year, when the last comment was posted! What's up with no new news from the "Cowboy of Demi-Johns!"


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 31, 2021)

*We'll look forward to seeing your collection.    *


----------



## 102viadeluna (Jul 31, 2021)

Thanks, I do enjoy your site for all the great info.


----------



## 102viadeluna (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## 102viadeluna (Aug 2, 2021)

The beginning of my collections! 
Please Bear with me, it took me 4 days to download these photos!
From the top and then left to right in this order.
1 Photo -  Half-Pints
2.Photo -  Labeled Half-Pints, Pints on top
3.Photo -  Demi-Johns and a couple of odd's/ends 
4.Photo -  1st shelf -Various size old green glass, 2nd Shelf - 1 German-Half Post, Various embossed Whiskey's -                     3rdshelf,  German Half-Posts - 4th Shelf  1 German Half-Post, Gins. The rest are Embossed Whiskeys. I                     have 14 more German-Half Post bottles, in a wooden travelers case
5.Photo - Embossed or Labeled Whiskey's 5ths/quarts plus labeled/embossed wines.
6.Photo - Amber Pints/Half-pint flasks, embossed or just plain flasks.

I'll post more photo's as I build more shelving. They will include pre-1900 Foods, early sodas, and various hock wines in many colors, inks, plus all the rest of my half and full pint bottles.


----------



## bottles_inc (Aug 2, 2021)

102viadeluna said:


> View attachment 228130


Beautiful! Fantastic collection


----------



## Harry Pristis (Aug 2, 2021)

*That is certainly a lot of bottles.  We'll look forward to seeing the pre-1900 food bottles.*


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 3, 2021)

102viadeluna said:


> The beginning of my collections!
> Please Bear with me, it took me 4 days to download these photos!
> From the top and then left to right in this order.
> 1 Photo -  Half-Pints
> ...


I love everything in your collection. I also like the display shelves. I am about as old school as you can get. I am not the best with computers, and i went to school for them! Thank you for posting, it was an absolute pleasure to view.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## 102viadeluna (Aug 3, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I love everything in your collection. I also like the display shelves. I am about as old school as you can get. I am not the best with computers, and i went to school for them! Thank you for posting, it was an absolute pleasure to view.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I routed out all the vertical ends for the shelves to fit in. This fall I'll cut/nail strips to cover up where the shelves fit in. 
I still have roughly 200+ plus embossed half-pints/pints to put up. I also have a large pre-1900 food bottle collection, along with inks, and sodas. Almost forgot my black glass collection.
I'm always on the lookout for a "loaf of bread" demi-john to purchase and colors I don't have.
Here a photo's of my collections from 4 years ago, before I sold that house and bought the one I'm in now! Barking dogs ran me out of that neighborhood!








						1101 E Lakeview Ave, Pensacola, FL 32503 | MLS #595070 | Zillow
					

1101 E Lakeview Ave, Pensacola FL, is a Single Family home that contains 1894 sq ft and was built in 1954.It contains 2 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms.This home last sold for $358,000 in January 2022.   The Zestimate for this Single Family is $402,700, which has increased by $4,497 in the last 30...




					www.zillow.com


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 3, 2021)

102viadeluna said:


> I routed out all the vertical ends for the shelves to fit in. This fall I'll cut/nail strips to cover up where the shelves fit in.
> I still have roughly 200+ plus embossed half-pints/pints to put up. I also have a large pre-1900 food bottle collection, along with inks, and sodas. Almost forgot my black glass collection.
> I'm always on the lookout for a "loaf of bread" demi-john to purchase and colors I don't have.
> Here a photo's of my collections from 4 years ago, before I sold that house and bought the one I'm in now! Barking dogs ran me out of that neighborhood!
> ...


I like it quiet also. No rush on the shelf improvements. How long have you been collecting and what got you into it? That is the new home? No dogs I hope.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## embe (Aug 3, 2021)

Nice bottles.


----------



## Mike Newman (Aug 4, 2021)

Frank, I see you travel the southeast for purchases. In which state do you live?

Mike


----------



## mayor (Aug 4, 2021)

102viadeluna said:


> I am looking to purchase the above bottles.
> Presently, I have over 200 pre-prohibition labeled whiskies, in the sizes above.
> Sames goes for demi-johns. At the present time, I have over 70 demi-johns in all sizes and shapes. I'm looking for colors I don't have.
> I am also looking for German Half-Post bottles, in sizes that I don't already have. I believe I have over 40 German Half-Post bottles.
> ...


Frank, I have about 200 - 300 miniature liquor bottles from 1934 -1937, unopened.  Plus about 400-500 miniature liquor bottles from 1938 - 1950.  Here are a few pics of them crowded on shelves.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Aug 4, 2021)

A Beautiful Display Of Beautiful Bottles.  It Must Have Taken Hours Of work And Dedication .And Much Money .Thanks For Sharing it With us . Grace Abounds .


----------



## 102viadeluna (Aug 4, 2021)

Mike Newman said:


> Frank, I see you travel the southeast for purchases. In which state do you live?
> 
> Mike


Florida


----------



## 102viadeluna (Aug 4, 2021)

mayor said:


> Frank, I have about 200 - 300 miniature liquor bottles from 1934 -1937, unopened.  Plus about 400-500 miniature liquor bottles from 1938 - 1950.  Here are a few pics of them crowded on shelves.View attachment 228213View attachment 228214View attachment 228215View attachment 228216View attachment 228217


I wonder if the booze is still drinkable?


----------



## mayor (Aug 4, 2021)

102viadeluna said:


> I wonder if the booze is still drinkable?


A sorry neighbor was coming over and helping himself to them until I caught him.  It didn't kill him, course I almost did.


----------



## mayor (Aug 4, 2021)

Would you be interested in anything like them?


----------



## Bohdan (Aug 4, 2021)

102viadeluna said:


> I am looking to purchase the above bottles.
> Presently, I have over 200 pre-prohibition labeled whiskies, in the sizes above.
> Sames goes for demi-johns. At the present time, I have over 70 demi-johns in all sizes and shapes. I'm looking for colors I don't have.
> I am also looking for German Half-Post bottles, in sizes that I don't already have. I believe I have over 40 German Half-Post bottles.
> ...


Was there a question ?


----------



## embe (Aug 4, 2021)

Bohdan said:


> Was there a question ?


To me the first sentence reads "I am looking to purchase the above bottles."

What question?


----------

